# Ungawa



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

New member, longtime lurker.

Ride local mountains in So Cal, 2-3 trips a year to Mammoth and maybe one to CO. 

Working ski patrol at Bear this year, super stoked for this season to start. Fingers crossed for that EL NINO!!!


----------

